# Ford Jubille NAA



## abbott (Feb 23, 2013)

How do I check hydraulic fluids , doesn’t seem to be any dipsticks anywhere ? 


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello Abbott, there is a dipstick on the right hand side of the transmission that goes through a hole in a round plate. It would be between the seat and your right heal if you were sitting on the tractor.


----------



## abbott (Feb 23, 2013)

Many Thanks pogobill, I found the dipstick . Reason I could not find it the handle on the top of the stick seems to be missing . Again many thanks for the help...... Steve Abbott


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I figure it might be something like that, the handle is missing off of one of my tractors as well!!!


----------



## abbott (Feb 23, 2013)

pogobill said:


> I figure it might be something like that, the handle is missing off of one of my tractors as well!!!


Thanks once again , for the help !


----------

